
Windows 10 search bar bug frustrates users - sp8
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-51389623
======
navjack27
Maybe next time they'll set a timeout of like 1 second when it can't reach
internet based things so it just falls back to the local search quickly.

------
sarcasmatwork
Could have just left it as:

"Windows 10 X feature frustrates users" or "Windows 10 frustrates users"

</funny>

Cloud OS bad idea imho. Because things like search breaks. wtf

